# طرق وأساليب الكشف عن البترول



## هانى شرف الدين (11 أغسطس 2009)

طرق وأساليب الكشف عن البترول

البترول علمياً وجيولوجياً وآيميائياً (اعداد المهندس مهند الكاطع ) المصدر : موسوعة مقاتل الألكترونية


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الملف يا باشمهندس

.................


----------



## نايف العون (14 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ......فعلا موضوع مفصل جدا ....طبعا بس احب انبه انه بعد كل هالبحث والتاكد هذا لا يعطي نسبة 40 % والتاكيد الوحيد هو ان يحفر بئر الذي يدعى wildcut


----------



## waleed emad (3 نوفمبر 2009)

أحدث الطرق للكشف عن البترول 
أبعت على الايميل


----------



## احمد العربيي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً علي هذا الملف القيم


----------



## د.عادل أحمد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك وشكراً


----------

